# Newbie



## GTsteve (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi All,

Have been considering buying a TT, so thought I'd join on here to find a cherished example. 8)

Is there anything other than the usual FSH etc that I should look out for/any common faults?

Thanks!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  check the cam belt water pump etc have been changed if it has covered 60k or is over 5 years old also join the TTOC ww.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum

Funnily enough my TT is up for sale... it's very cherished plus all common faults fixed


----------



## GTsteve (Dec 11, 2008)

Yellow TT - how much would a water pump and cambelt change cost to get done?

thanks for the advice btw!

T3RBO - i had a look earlier! is a lovely example!


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome, cam belt change anywhere from 250 upwards-depends where you go 
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------

